# Every day cardio



## Kimbro11 (Jul 15, 2003)

Im new to the forum and have been reading that excessive cardio is bad. Since I was 14, Ive been running over 2 miles a day.

I am a female, 22 year old, 5'2 and about 115 pounds.

Right now I am on a moderate lifting, high cardio plan. I am confused now as if this is ok to do as my individual plan or if Im being trained the wrong way?

Im pretty athletic, and am looking to tone up. Is there a cardio expert on here that can answer this?

Thanx
~~Kim~~


----------



## Arnold (Jul 15, 2003)

Long duration cardio is ultimatley catabolic, you should not be concerend with the actual amount of calories that you burn while doing cardio. Use HIIT style cardio. (high intensity, short duration, e.g. sprinting)

"The problem with conventional, long duration, low intensity cardio is that it has minimum impact on increasing your resting metabolic rate. However, long duration, low intensity cardio will deplete glycogen stores. When this happens, you will start primarily utilizing lean muscle for your energy needs. Long duration cardio will break down muscle tissue." - by Paul Delia


----------



## IronSlingah (Jul 15, 2003)

About the post above ive been running about 5 miles a day for the last 6 months however my sprinting speeed has decreased is this due to loss of muscle or the muscle changing from fast twitch to slow twitch?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 15, 2003)

Kim-

IMO up your lifting and switch to the HIIT and I bet you will see great results.  Tightening of the legs and like Prince said an increase in RMR.  Which means at rest you will burn more calories, which if you want to burn more calories you need to have more Lean Body Muscle.


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

How effective do you think my training would be if I suggested to my trainer to do HIIT instead of low intesity long duration cardio and to keep lifting moderate?

I am on a high cardio, moderate lifting plan, and if I keep my plan the same and change my cardio, will this benefit me more?

(Thanx for all the suggestions so far Prince and Shortstuff by the way).

- Shortstuff, your cute too  Maybe one day I'll put my picture up too.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

ok will write you moer on my opinion


----------



## trinsdad (Jul 16, 2003)

I do two 20 minute HIIT session 5x a week. 1  AM and 1  PM


----------



## Arnold (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IronSlingah *_
> About the post above ive been running about 5 miles a day for the last 6 months however my sprinting speeed has decreased is this due to loss of muscle or the muscle changing from fast twitch to slow twitch?



Yes, you're increasing red muscle fiber and decreasing white muscle fiber, so endurance is increasing but size and strength are decreasing.


----------



## trinsdad (Jul 16, 2003)

Is there good middle ground somewhere Prince?

Someone who wants to be muscular but with endurance as well?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 16, 2003)

This question cannot be answered with out context.  Kim, what are your goals, and why do you do cardio.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

yes, if you tell a trainer they don't necessarily hear what you are thinking


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 16, 2003)

9 out of 10 trainers are idiots.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by trinsdad *_
> Is there good middle ground somewhere Prince?
> 
> Someone who wants to be muscular but with endurance as well?



you just answered your question, find some middle ground.

Obviously if you train like a marathon runner you will look like a marathon runner. If you train like a bodybuilder you will look like a bodybuilder.

If your goal is a combination of the two, then you will have to train 50% for bodybuiling, and 50% for endurance. (just a generalized example)


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

most trainers input your info into a computer and then tell you what the computer tells them.  Unless they have some sort of outside training and truely wish to learn and teach themselves further, they only know the training they have sat through which for most gyms is usually a week of 9-5 lectures and then a multiple choice test.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 16, 2003)

my suggestion is to mix it up
1 session 45 minutes 60-70 % of max hr (elliptical or tread mill on incline)
1 session 20 minutes  HIT ( 30 sec sprint - increase resisitance about 10 mets and work your way up ) 1-130 rest (about 5.5 mets ) 
1 minute intervals (1 minute up 1 minute down)

Rotate these 3 and that way you are using all three energy sytems.


----------



## sawheet (Jul 16, 2003)

I do not do "daily" cardio, just play sports and do an occasional spin class.  I like to do sport related cardio such as pylometrics. I am able to keep b/f low, if I do to much I become severly catabolic!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

Listen to Hard-great info comes out of him, very very very intelligent!!!!!


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> This question cannot be answered with out context.  Kim, what are your goals, and why do you do cardio.



Twin Peak, 

My goals are just to tone up - I dont have any weight to lose, or to build endurance..

I run a lot, Ive done cross-country since I was in junior high school, so for about ten years now.. Im a runner.

My trainer has had me lifting a little bit, she understands my fear of giving up cardio. I know its good for me and its part of my life now. She has me changing my cardio whenever I feel like it is no longer a challenge. She is mostly helping me with weights, really.

I dont need to do anything drastic as I said before, but I figured I would get the proper instruction and genuine advice through people who have made this their way of life, U know?

Anyway, I was confused reading all of the threads insisting cardio was not good for muscle build up. In my case, I am not exactly trying to build muscle.

Thanx again for all the great advice.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 16, 2003)

sawheet its not the cardio that makes you catabolic its lack of caloires you are consuming and you ar not meetnig your nutitrional needs.  If you do more cardio then simple eat more to offset it.  my trainer will have my caloires coming into show at 4,000 plus with mimimal cardio.  last 5 weeks he was eating 4500 calories before his show and was still losing weight and doing no cardio.  he was 210 at jr nationals hes 248 at 5% less then 5 weeks later.  While others are stuffing their faces with shit.  he is taking advantage of this anabolic state and is growing like wild fire.  i just emailed him other day at was betweem 6000-8000 caloires a day and still getting leaner no cardio


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> my suggestion is to mix it up
> 1 session 45 minutes 60-70 % of max hr (elliptical or tread mill on incline)
> 1 session 20 minutes  HIT ( 30 sec sprint - increase resisitance about 10 mets and work your way up ) 1-130 rest (about 5.5 mets )
> ...



Thanks Hardasnails..

ok let me try to understand how to mix up cardio..

45 minutes cardio on elliptical machine or treadmill with an incline- of max heartrate? (i dont think I know what you mean by this)

20 minutes HIIT (or HIT? which is correct?) - which is 30 seconds sprint? I thought I could run at 5.5 for three minutes and for two minutes every three minutes I could sprint increasing my speed at .5 mph starting at 6.5?

Im not sure what 1 minute intervals means.

Sorry- Im not hip and with it!  lol


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 16, 2003)

use bike for sprinting its safer for your knees.  max hr for you is about 130-140 beat per minutes.  Its HIT sorry .  intervals just means that you increae the level from 2 to may be level 7then back it down to level 2 then up to 3 back and so forth .


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

So far my w/o's consist of some weight training, some days cross-training (where I lightly work out every body part) and then 2 - 7 mile runs , whichever way I do it ranging from 20-45 minutes.

I will change steady running to what was suggested here. Does this sound about right?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Listen to Hard-great info comes out of him, very very very intelligent!!!!!



No offense, but how can that be good infor if he has no idea what her goals are.

This applies to everyone who has offered advice.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

all righty sorry


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 16, 2003)

Personally, I don't think ANY cardio is necessary based on your physique goals.

I don't think you receive and "health" benefits or fatloss that you cannot derive from resistance training alone.

I also disagree with Hardasnails about the comment regarding cardio not being catabolic.  Of course it is.  As is resistance training.  As is a failure to meet nutritional requirements.  So I don't really understand that statement.  Nor do I understand why it would be important or helpful to increase food intake to offset the cardio, why not just skip it then.

Cardio, in my opinion, has TWO uses:

1) If you are training for any endurance purpose.

2) If you have been dieting extensively, and you further need to increase your daily/weekly calorie deficit, and your calorie level is at its bare mininum.


You can add pleasure, if that is your thing, its not mine.


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

Twin peak, Are you suggesting I stop doing cardio? The amount Ive been doing since Ive been doing it hasnt done any damage to my physique that Ive noticed. I dont think I need to change my ways entirely, or do I?


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> Obviously if you train like a marathon runner you will look like a marathon runner. If you train like a bodybuilder you will look like a bodybuilder.



Prince, what do you consider the difference between the two? Is it all a matter of how much lifting and cardio you do?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I also disagree with Hardasnails about the comment regarding cardio not being catabolic.



so do I.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 16, 2003)

Damage?  No I doubt no damage.

You seem to me to be in the category of doing it for pleasure.

You also don't seem to care much about muscle growth.

So for you I would recommend a health balance of the two, so long as you are continuing to enjoy it.

If you preferred lifting weights, or if your main goal was hypertrophy, I'd suggest you stop, or severly limit your cardio, since, as I said, every healthy and physique benefit that results from cardio can be more efficiently derived from weight training.  The converse, however, is not true.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 16, 2003)

just saying you have 2 options either eat more and do more cardio or eat less and cut back on cardio.  CArdio does have its place it the over all fitness goals.  I prefer to moderate it and not go over board.  3 times a week is sufficient for me and I like to vary things so your body doesn't adjust. Just like some things in life and more is not always better.  SO I am in agreement with you there and I do believe people should examine their eating habits and daily activity levels and adjust accordingly before jumping on  the cardio kick.  becuase liek with any thing else once your body is exposed to it.  it will need it more and more to get the desired results.  Soem people I know are running  to this problem now


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

how so please explain for my knowledge?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Kimbro11 *_
> Prince, what do you consider the difference between the two?


The difference is a marathon runner has little muscle, thier muscle fiber make-up will be predominently red slow twitch. A bodybuilder will be muscluar with their mucle fiber type being predominently white fast twitch.




> Is it all a matter of how much lifting and cardio you do?


Yes, as well as your diet.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Personally, I don't think ANY cardio is necessary based on your physique goals.
> 
> I don't think you receive and "health" benefits or fatloss that you cannot derive from resistance training alone.
> ...


 Even though I do cardio a few times a week (which is mostly for pleasure these days) I agree.  And for those that say you need it for cardiovascular purposes, TRY SUPERSETTING!!  

I can do supersets or trisets and get my heart racing just as fast a if I was running.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> just saying you have 2 options either eat more and do more cardio or eat less and cut back on cardio.



That makes more sense to me.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> just saying you have 2 options either eat more and do more cardio or eat less and cut back on cardio.  CArdio does have its place it the over all fitness goals.  I prefer to moderate it and not go over board.  3 times a week is sufficient for me and I like to vary things so your body doesn't adjust. Just like some things in life and more is not always better.  SO I am in agreement with you there and I do believe people should examine their eating habits and daily activity levels and adjust accordingly.



Fred Hatfield would argue this. He never did cardio in his entire life, only weight lifting/power lifting, when he had his heart tested (stroke voume,etc.) it was just as 'strong' as any "endurance athlete", e.g. marathon runner.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

what about those who do not have the BMR to do this, if I did not do cardio, no matter how clean I eat or train, i do not shed fat...


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> how so please explain for my knowledge?



To what are you referring?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 16, 2003)

people: start quoting cause I cannot tell who is responding to who here....


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 16, 2003)

My heart rate is 55 beats per minute.  Blood Pressure is typically 120/70.

I never do cardio.


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> The difference is a marathon runner has little muscle, thier muscle fiber make-up will be predominently red slow twitch. A bodybuilder will be muscluar with their mucle fiber type being predominently white fast twitch.



Prince, Im sorry if I seem ignorant, but I dont know what you mean by this..


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

ok please explain then how cardio is not catabolic.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Kimbro11 *_
> Prince, Im sorry if I seem ignorant, but I dont know what you mean by this..



From an article I wrote:

_Within skeletal muscle there are three types of muscle fibers: Type I, Type IIa and Type IIb. Everyone has their own unique distribution of these fibers, some people are predominately Type I, and some Type IIa, however the ???average person??? has an even amount of red and white fiber. Type I muscle fiber often referred to as slow-twitch or red fiber and is highly resistant to fatigue and has a high oxidative capacity, This muscle fiber is responsible for aerobic exercises and activities, such as running. Type IIa muscle fiber often referred to as fast-twitch or white fiber is an intermediate fiber and they???re larger in size and much stronger than Type I fibers. Type IIb muscle fiber, which are also fast twitch & white fiber, are capable of producing more force than Type IIa, but they???re low in oxidative capacity, and fatigue very quickly. Fast twitch fibers have thicker nerves that give them an increased contractile impulse, which is measured by the number of twitches per second, hence the name fast twitch fiber. Slow twitch fibers have smaller nerves, thereby twitch much slower, however they have a higher number of mitochondria, which increases their oxidative capacity. Mitochondria are the cells in a muscle that synthesize ATP (Adenosine Triphosphate), often referred to as the cell???s ???powerhouse???. 
_ 
http://www.ironmagazine.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=44


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> So for you I would recommend a health balance of the two, so long as you are continuing to enjoy it.
> 
> If you preferred lifting weights, or if your main goal was hypertrophy, I'd suggest you stop, or severly limit your cardio, since, as I said, every healthy and physique benefit that results from cardio can be more efficiently derived from weight training.  The converse, however, is not true.



Thanks.

What do you mean by hypertrophy by the way?


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Even though I do cardio a few times a week (which is mostly for pleasure these days) I agree.  And for those that say you need it for cardiovascular purposes, TRY SUPERSETTING!!
> 
> I can do supersets or trisets and get my heart racing just as fast a if I was running.



What are youre goals? Are you a body builder as well?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Kimbro11 *_
> What are youre goals? Are you a body builder as well?


No I'm not really a bodybuilder.  Yes I build muscle but not to compete or get huge.  I'm just an athlete trying to stay lean and fit and look good


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> what about those who do not have the BMR to do this, if I did not do cardio, no matter how clean I eat or train, i do not shed fat...



Wont HIT cardio be just as effective as weight lifting?


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> From an article I wrote:
> 
> 
> ...



Thanx for this Prince. All this information was over my head for a second!  lol


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> No I'm not really a bodybuilder.  Yes I build muscle but not to compete or get huge.  I'm just an athlete trying to stay lean and fit and look good



Thats great  What do you do for cardio?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

I am so getting over my head here, I am outa here, will watch you around Kim    Good Luck


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 16, 2003)

Hypertrophy = muscular growth.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2003)

I either ride my bike or I take spinning class.  In the past 2 months I have refused to do any other cardio because I hate those stupid treadmills and ellipticals.  

And yes, I'm getting leaner and its only 3 times per week.  If I ride my bike more than that then its a slow easy paced enjoyment ride


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> ok please explain then how cardio is not catabolic.



It is.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 16, 2003)

Not every ones goal is to be bodybuilder or a powerlifter.  Peoples objectives vary and I am prime example of that if you eat maintence caloires you can not do cardio and still get lean.  Now it comes down to the arguement "calories in vs caloires burned"  or if you supply or body with the right nutrient at the right time we could offset some of the catabolsim associte with doing cardio ex BCAAS or glutemine and replenhing your glycogen levels after work outs but this would  cause and insulin spike halting the fat burning effect for several hours.  I am a strong believer in the beverly principles and all of my clients do follow them and have gotten nothing but positive results.  It is just that some people as Short stuff mentioned are just gentically predisposed and have to do cardio other words they will balloon up.  I'm just gifted that i don;t have to do it as often. plus i do it for another reason my frame was never designed to hold this much muscle mass so as I gain weight my heart has to adapt as well to sustain it.  I'm about 20-25 lbs over my genetic potential and I know i'm pushing the envelope.


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> I am so getting over my head here, I am outa here, will watch you around Kim    Good Luck



Thanx Shortstuff


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I either ride my bike or I take spinning class.  In the past 2 months I have refused to do any other cardio because I hate those stupid treadmills and ellipticals.
> 
> And yes, I'm getting leaner and its only 3 times per week.  If I ride my bike more than that then its a slow easy paced enjoyment ride



Thats great..  My trainer is trying to get me to try spinning, but Im scared  lol


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks Twin Peak - I thought that was what Hypertrophy meant.



> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> It is just that some people as Short stuff mentioned are just gentically predisposed and have to do cardio other words they will balloon up.



Hardasnails,
Just curious, do you think the ballooning up is due to metabolism? Or just the way the body is structured to be?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 16, 2003)

I believe people have a natural set point and the body is always fighting to get back to that point.  But I also do beleive that through proper eating and caloirc expenditure people can keep the body from going back. Eventually over time they they may be even to reset their body to a new set point.  What is your opinon on these twin peaks ?


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

The reason is because I find that if I eat a lot of pasta, I bloat. Sometimes for days. But when I run, it goes back to normal again.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 16, 2003)

Hey Kim, like you, I also do a lot of cardio. What part of San Diego are you in? I'm moving to downtown in a few days and need to find a good gym to join. Any suggestions?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> I believe people have a natural set point and the body is always fighting to get back to that point.  But I also do beleive that through proper eating and caloirc expenditure people can keep the body from going back. Eventually over time they they may be even to reset their body to a new set point.  What is your opinon on these twin peaks ?



I agree.  We all have genetic set points, both for bodyfat, and muscle mass.

Set points can and do change over time, usually for the negative, as hormone levels decrease, and as, over time, we fuck up or body through poor food selection.

Supplementation, along with diet and exercise can be used to shift your set points back in the positive direction, but typically this is transient.

Fish oil is a good means to decrease ones bodyfat set point.

This is also what Leptigen is all about (tricking your body into thinking its set point is lower).

However, most of the time, those of us in shape are not where our body wants us to be.  Your body has its evolutionary reasons, however, evolution is slow, and we have far surpassed it.  Thus, in essence, we are battling nature.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm glad we finally agree on something LOL


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Kimbro11 *_
> The reason is because I find that if I eat a lot of pasta, I bloat. Sometimes for days. But when I run, it goes back to normal again.



You bloat from pasta (like all carbs) because it is being stored as glycogen.

For every gram of glycogen stored, the body stores 4 grams of water.  So you are "retaining" water, thus the bloat.

Exercise burns the glycogen which releases the water.

You likely notice this from pasta and not other foods because:

1) pasta is easily digestible
2) it is calorically dense
3) it is easy to overeat pasta


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> No I'm not really a bodybuilder.  Yes I build muscle but not to compete or get huge.



100% false.  You are very much a bodybuilder, in ever sense of the word.

You simply are not a competitive bodybuilder, Jodi.


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> You bloat from pasta (like all carbs) because it is being stored as glycogen.
> 
> For every gram of glycogen stored, the body stores 4 grams of water.  So you are "retaining" water, thus the bloat.
> ...



This is extremely good advice for me Twin Peak, thanx a million.

There is something also I noticed about certain foods that arent as carb-y as pasta. Certain foods I eat, my body does not respond well to. I have been listening to my body and foods like avacado or deep fried foods or even some nuts make me feel sluggish and lathargic (spelling?).

I feel very heavy and weighed down until after I have ran.

Is there a way to tell what causes this as well?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> I'm glad we finally agree on something LOL



We have agreed on a few things, once you clarified.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 100% false.  You are very much a bodybuilder, in ever sense of the word.
> 
> You simply are not a competitive bodybuilder, Jodi.



  Ok, I BUILD my BODY!!  

But I still look at it as me, an athlete trying to keep healthy and in shape!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Kimbro11 *_
> This is extremely good advice for me Twin Peak, thanx a million.
> 
> There is something also I noticed about certain foods that arent as carb-y as pasta. Certain foods I eat, my body does not respond well to. I have been listening to my body and foods like avacado or deep fried foods or even some nuts make me feel sluggish and lathargic (spelling?).
> ...



That could simply be food allergies.


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Hey Kim, like you, I also do a lot of cardio. What part of San Diego are you in? I'm moving to downtown in a few days and need to find a good gym to join. Any suggestions?



Hi Aggies. My family is in Coronado. The Gold's Gym on Newport on ocean beach is really nice. Thats the one I go to


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> That could simply be food allergies.



Allergies? Milk makes me feel tired as well. I dont think they are allergies. Its more of an internal tired-ness, overfull feeling that makes me want to go to sleep or just sit still rather than get up and walk around.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 16, 2003)

That is the result of food allergies.

It is very much unlike what you think of as an allergy.


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

What do you mean then? Im getting off topic of this thread, is that ok? 

Twin peak, you are making me very smart as I learn from you. lol - please go on


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 16, 2003)

Do you know anything about the Powerhouse Gym or Gold's Downtown? I appreciate any info.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 16, 2003)

twin peak - i am here to learn as well to contribute on like other peoples on the boards they think they know it all and have closed minds. thats why i hang out here alot becuase of the commodery displayed here


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Do you know anything about the Powerhouse Gym or Gold's Downtown? I appreciate any info.



My cousin goes to Powerhouse, but I dont know much about it. I can find out for you though if you like


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks Kim. I'm in Sacramento right now and am moving this Saturday. I have to basically start a whole new life and find everything like the grocery store, gym, etc.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 16, 2003)

Simply stated, many people have many unknown food allergies.  Unknown because the symptoms are so subtle.

You should stay away from those things.


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

Stay away from anything that makes me sleepy?  I actually do, Im just a bit annoyed because I LOVE Avacado's..


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Thanks Kim. I'm in Sacramento right now and am moving this Saturday. I have to basically start a whole new life and find everything like the grocery store, gym, etc.



Good luck! Do you have any pictures? I'll keep a look out for you


----------



## trinsdad (Jul 16, 2003)

Well...I like the lifting program I am currently on...even though i do the HIIT program probably too much..I have a large frame alot of muscle but way too much fat.  That is my primary goal.

Great advice about fish oil..I had no idea it would help lower my body fat set point.  I'll incorporate a ton more of it into my diet.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 16, 2003)

Kim, I have pics on my yahoo profile, but I seem to have probs posting some of those on here.  I also have a webcam and dig cam though. Hah, I'm like 5 feet, around 107 lbs., blonde highlights, tan (if that helps).   Of course, everyone in San Diego seems to be blonde and tan. If you are curious, I can link you to my yahoo profile or someone can offer some advice on how to post my existing pics on there.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 16, 2003)

Oh as for age, I'll be turning 23 at the end of the month. Moving to SD to attend law school......


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

We're the same age!  We can go out!! And join the IM people in vegas!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 16, 2003)

Lol, I don't think I'll be able to go to Vegas.....Law school is gonna be a lot of work and a lot of money


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

its 3 hours away from us though.. we can go for the weekend and mooch.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Lol, I don't think I'll be able to go to Vegas.....Law school is gonna be a lot of work and a lot of money



Law school was fun.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 16, 2003)

Haha, I keep forgetting that SD is closer to places than from Sac.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> From an article I wrote:
> 
> _Within skeletal muscle there are three types of muscle fibers: Type I, Type IIa and Type IIb. Everyone has their own unique distribution of these fibers, some people are predominately Type I, and some Type IIa, however the ???average person??? has an even amount of red and white fiber. Type I muscle fiber often referred to as slow-twitch or red fiber and is highly resistant to fatigue and has a high oxidative capacity, This muscle fiber is responsible for aerobic exercises and activities, such as running. Type IIa muscle fiber often referred to as fast-twitch or white fiber is an intermediate fiber and they???re larger in size and much stronger than Type I fibers. Type IIb muscle fiber, which are also fast twitch & white fiber, are capable of producing more force than Type IIa, but they???re low in oxidative capacity, and fatigue very quickly. Fast twitch fibers have thicker nerves that give them an increased contractile impulse, which is measured by the number of twitches per second, hence the name fast twitch fiber. Slow twitch fibers have smaller nerves, thereby twitch much slower, however they have a higher number of mitochondria, which increases their oxidative capacity. Mitochondria are the cells in a muscle that synthesize ATP (Adenosine Triphosphate), often referred to as the cell???s ???powerhouse???.
> ...



Im trying to grasp the full understanding of what you told Kim, Prince. 

Is there a way you can develop more (slow) red twitch fibers? I would assume that white fiber grows as you lift. What about red?

Fact of the matter is, my goal is not to become a bodybuilder. My goal is just to lose fat. Marathon runners dont have muscle, but they dont have fat either...


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 22, 2003)

Yea, I wouldnt ming looking like a marathon runner either.  

Im guessing the answer would be more running? I would like to know the answer to this too. Because hardcore runners have no fat at all. All the long distance runners I know eat whatever they want and are pretty buff.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 22, 2003)

no takers?


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 25, 2003)

Doesnt anyone have answerss to these questions?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

From what I know, they train so often and for suchj a long period of time, the amount of c alories they burn during exercise is phenomenal, so the amount the can consume is 4 times what that of someone burns say running 3 miles or 5 miles when they are running at a higher intensity, for a longer period of time, sometimes up to 15-20 miles a day.


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 25, 2003)

Shortstuff, thanx.. but who are you meaning when you say "they"? the Bbuidlers or marathon runners?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

When my girl friend who runs marathons trains, as well as a professor of mine, they run 5-6 days a week for 10 and plus miles and appx.7 miles an hour, nothing slower.  So when you run those many miles and that intensity, and you have a good amount of LBM, your body becomes very efficient.


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 25, 2003)

Thats where I think I want to aim, but everyone is telling me otherwise. And marathon runners have much more longer lean lines than Body builders. Body builders are more defined than long.

I would choose longer leaner lines rather than defined and muscular for myself. 

Is there anyone on here that is aiming toward that goal at all?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

well good luck then kim, you should be abl;e to find some answers    It is good to hear your goals


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 25, 2003)

Thanx, I hope there is someone else out there who shares them! I cant seem to find anyone who isnt a hardcore body builder!


----------



## firebat (Aug 3, 2003)

what the hell is a met?


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 3, 2003)

Hey Kim, I'm not a hardcore bb and actually want to run a marathon someday. I do tons of cardio! Thoush, I do enjoy lifting weights.


----------



## sandwich (Aug 4, 2003)

I've been running for about 2 months now. I run twice a week, 7k/4miles...takes around 30min. The reason I'm running is, that I'm going in for a police officer and you have to be able to run 5 kilometers/ 3+miles in College. Cardio is important to the police training so I have to be able to do this.

I'm not crazy about cardio, but it is nice to be able to have strength in this form as well as lifting.

I make sure my cal and protien are up.


----------

